# eu não vou me zangar,eu não vou lhe xingar,



## emilio89

hola!! por favor necesito ayuda.... necesito q m traduzcan q es lo que dice esta frase en catellano por su puesto 


Não, eu não vou me zangar,eu não vou lhe xingar,lhe mandar embora eu vou me curvar ao tamanho desse amor


----------



## Katuka

Bienvenido Emilio:

*No, no me voy a enojar, no te voy a retar o echarte. Yo me curvaré al tamaño de este amor.

Saludos,

Katty

Pd. ¡que fuerte!


----------



## Mangato

emilio89 said:


> hola!! por favor necesito ayuda.... necesito q m traduzcan q es lo que dice esta frase en catellano por su puesto
> 
> 
> Não, eu não vou me zangar,eu não vou lhe xingar,lhe mandar embora eu vou me curvar ao tamanho desse amor


 
No, yo no no me voy a enfadar, no te voy a molestar ni dejarte, yo me voy a adaptar a la magnitud de ese amor


----------



## surfistapc

Lo siento, pero no está de todo correcto. Te envío la traducción que mas conviene.

*No, no me voy a enojar, no te voy a INSULTAR NI echarte. Yo me curvaré al tamaño de este amor.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

surfistapc said:


> Lo siento, pero no está de todo correcto. Te envío la traducción que mas conviene.
> 
> *No, no me voy a enojar, no te voy a INSULTAR NI echarte. Yo me curvaré al tamaño de este amor.


Surfista, se é para ser o mais literal possível, creio que seria:

_(Yo) Me voy a curvar al tamaño de *ese* amor._


----------



## Davidese

surfistapc said:


> Lo siento, pero no está de todo correcto. Te envío la traducción que mas conviene.
> 
> *No, no me voy a enojar, no te voy a INSULTAR NI echarte. Yo me curvaré al tamaño de este amor.



En castellano no utilizamos "me curvo", "me curvaré" (a lo que sea, en este caso un amor) simplemente
no es parte del vocabulario aceptado corriente. Quizás lo utilice algún poeta, pero suena completamente
rebuscado y la imagen es muy incómoda (¿te imaginas "Curvado" ante lo que sea???).
Lo que podemos utilizar es "Yo me adaptaré" (a ese famoso amor) pero nunca se te ocurra "curvarte"...


----------



## patriota

Davidese said:


> y la imagen es muy incómoda (¿te imaginas "Curvado" ante lo que sea???)


Imaginar as situações literalmente não é a melhor forma de entender expressões idiomáticas de outros idiomas.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Davidese said:


> En castellano no utilizamos "me curvo", "me curvaré" (a lo que sea, en este caso un amor) simplemente
> no es parte del vocabulario aceptado corriente. Quizás lo utilice algún poeta, pero suena completamente
> rebuscado y la imagen es muy incómoda (¿te imaginas "Curvado" ante lo que sea???).
> Lo que podemos utilizar es "Yo me adaptaré" (a ese famoso amor) pero nunca se te ocurra "curvarte"...


Perdona Davidese pero no estoy de acuerdo. Primero que "curvarse" en la frase no es literal, es lo mismo que "prostarse"; y segundo que "adaptarse" no refleja el sentido original.


----------



## Davidese

WhoSoyEu: Una PERSONA se puede CURVAR por edad o por enfermedad, pero CURVARSE
delante de un amor suena DURO, da la sensación que el enamorado se inclinó delante
de su amada (o amado) y por causa de una severa atritis se quedó CURVADO.
 No sé si en portugués suena correcto, no es un idioma que domine, pero en castellano 
ciertamente suena DURO.


----------



## dexterciyo

Sin duda el verbo _curvar_ no suena nada bien en español en ese contexto. ¿No querrá decir *doblegar*?


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Davidese said:


> WhoSoyEu: Una PERSONA se puede CURVAR por edad o por enfermedad, pero CURVARSE
> delante de un amor suena DURO, da la sensación que el enamorado se inclinó delante
> de su amada (o amado) y por causa de una severa atritis se quedó CURVADO.
> No sé si en portugués suena correcto, no es un idioma que domine, pero en castellano
> ciertamente suena DURO.


No estoy discutiendo el "me curvo" en español. Mi primer post fué para aclarar que era *ese *y no *este *amor. Y en el segundo traté de aclarar que el sentido de "curvarse" (o *curvar-se* en portugués) no puede ser considerado literalmente con el sentido de "doblar la espalda/espina". Veo que Uds. de forma general no consiguen ver el sentido figurado de esa palabra, lo que para nosotros es muy evidente porque es muy común, estamos acostumbrados tanto con el sentido literal cuanto con el figurado y ustedes no, de ahí la discusión. Por eso no concordé con *adaptarse *ni con *doblegarse *porque no es lo que se quizo decir. Pensando mejor quizás la traducción más cercana sea "me rindo".


----------



## dexterciyo

WhoSoyEu said:


> Pensando mejor quizás la traducción más cercana sea "me rindo".



Eso ya suena mejor.  "Doblegarse" tiene también ese sentido.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

dexterciyo said:


> "Doblegarse" tiene también ese sentido.


Yo no lo había entendido así. Ahora es mi turno de aprender un otro sentido figurado para "doblegarse".


----------



## Davidese

WhoSoyEu said:


> Yo no lo había entendido así. Ahora es mi turno de aprender un otro sentido figurado para "doblegarse".



Dexter, si vamos a hablar de un *AMOR* tan grande como para que te haga Doblegarte
ante él, a mí me parece que inclusive Doblegarse es un término equivocado, dado que
la imagen que da es la de un dictador ante el cual debes *Doblegarte.*

Se me ocurre que tratándose exclusivamente de* AMOR*, podrías utilizar: Ceder, Hincarse,
Adorar, Venerar, Prosternarse (anticuado), postrarse (anticuado) pero si hablamos en
términos de poesía las palabras anticuadas se pueden utilizar sin hacer que se levanten
algunas cejas...

Te recomiendo *fervientemente *el *Diccionario de la Real Academia Española*, porque 
es la mejor fuente que encontrarás para tus búsquedas en castellano.
También Google, que en todo caso te resultará más rápido.
Atentamente,
                    David


----------



## dexterciyo

Hola, Davidese.

A mí no me da esa imagen de dictador, la verdad. Hay muchos contextos en los que puede utilizarse la palabra fuera del ámbito político. Por ejemplo: "No me doblegaré antes las dificultades; seguiré luchando por lo nuestro". Me pareció apropiado sugerir *doblegar*, pues el verbo tiene el significado de 'rendirse', 'ceder', 'desistir' que tiene el término portugués, así como el de 'doblar' y 'encorvar'. Sí te doy la razón, no obstante, en que pueda resultar un poco forzado encajar el verbo en la frase portuguesa. Pero seguro que alguna forma poética se le puede encontrar.

Un saludo.


----------



## Davidese

dexterciyo said:


> Hola, Davidese.
> 
> A mí no me da esa imagen de dictador, la verdad. Hay muchos contextos en los que puede utilizarse la palabra fuera del ámbito político. Por ejemplo: "No me doblegaré antes las dificultades; seguiré luchando por lo nuestro". Me pareció apropiado sugerir *doblegar*, pues el verbo tiene el significado de 'rendirse', 'ceder', 'desistir' que tiene el término portugués, así como el de 'doblar' y 'encorvar'. Sí te doy la razón, no obstante, en que pueda resultar un poco forzado encajar el verbo en la frase portuguesa. Pero seguro que alguna forma poética se le puede encontrar.
> 
> Un saludo.




Utilicemos tu propia frase "No me doblegaré ante las dificultades",
fíjate que una *dificultad* es algo desagradable, tal como es
desagradable un dictador (a decirte la verdad jamás había pensado
anteriormente estos significados, pero tú me lo haces hacer ahora).

A mí no se me ocurre que uno diga: "Me doblegaré al amor de mi
madre"... mmm... feo ¿no?

O sea, que *DOBLEGARSE* se usa por lo general para situaciones
desagradables: "Jamás me doblegaré ante esta enfermedad"
"Antes que doblegarme ante ese tirano me mataré"
"En la cárcel me doblegaron y abusaron de mí", etc.


De todos modos sabes muy bien que traducciones se hacen
continuamente, tratando de superar traducciones anteriores
que se consideran pasadas de moda, etc. por ende, tus
traducciones en una de esas están perfectamente adaptadas
al tiempo actual.
Y como dicen por aquí... *"Cada maestrito con su librito".*
¡Abur!


----------



## autrex2811

patriota said:


> Imaginar as situações literalmente não é a melhor forma de entender expressões idiomáticas de outros idiomas.



Lo siento, pero si alguien me dijera que "se curvó al tamaño de este amor". No le entendería. Ustedes que son lusoparlantes sí la entenderían, mas nosotros hispanoparlantes, no. De tal manera que si la traducción viene para nosotros, que la hagan inteligible para uno.


----------



## Guajara-Mirim

Em realidade, o que significa em castelhano o verbo _curvarse._


----------



## dexterciyo

Guajara-Mirim said:


> Em realidade, o que significa em castelhano o verbo _curvarse._



"Doblar y torcer algo poniéndolo corvo".

http://lema.rae.es/drae/?type=3&val=curvar&origen=REDRAE


----------



## Davidese

Guajara-Mirim said:


> Em realidade, o que significa em castelhano o verbo _curvarse._



*Guajara-Mirim*: Todo lo que yo sé sobre CURVAR (en Castellano) ya se lo 
expliqué a otros dos compatriotas tuyos.
Si no te molesta, por favor, lee mis colaboraciones anteriores al respecto.

Lo que sí te digo, por lo visto de vuestras dudas, es que obviamente y a 
pesar de que tanto en Portugués como en Castellano se utiliza el verbo
CURVAR, su significado no es exactamente el mismo en ambos idiomas.

En Castellano, cuando tu CURVAS una vara, un mimbre, lo que sea, le 
estás efectuando una fuerza, una violencia FÍSICA, para que se CURVE.
Eso nomás te dice que no lo puedes utilizar para un CUERPO HUMANO.

El cuerpo humano solo es CURVADO físicamente por un hecho* negativo*, 
FÍSICO: La vejez (con artritis, reumatismo, etc.) o por un dolor 
MORAL: "la pèrdida de toda su fortuna le CURVÓ sus espaldas y se hundió 
en la desesperación", pero JAMÁS por un *AMOR *(EL amor no se supone
que sea algo *negativo* --al menos nunca al principio ¿verdad?) como en la 
frase que originó todo este intercambio.

Fíjate que en Castellano es igual que en Inglés, en Inglés tu dices (tratándose
de una PERSONA) "He bent over" (él se inclinó) pero es imposible decir:
"He curved over", nadie te entendería y suena ridiculísimo. Pues en Castellano
también.
Gracias por tu colaboración!
Saludos, David


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Para tratar de aclarar el término en portugués: además del mismo sentido que en español el verbo *curvar *puede ser entendido como *postrar, prostrar-se, reclinar-se *(Pt).


----------



## Guajara-Mirim

Davidese said:


> *Guajara-Mirim*: Todo lo que yo sé sobre CURVAR (en Castellano) ya se lo
> expliqué a otros dos compatriotas tuyos.
> Si no te molesta, por favor, lee mis colaboraciones anteriores al respecto.
> 
> Lo que sí te digo, por lo visto de vuestras dudas, es que obviamente y a
> pesar de que tanto en Portugués como en Castellano se utiliza el verbo
> CURVAR, su significado no es exactamente el mismo en ambos idiomas.
> 
> En Castellano, cuando tu CURVAS una vara, un mimbre, lo que sea, le
> estás efectuando una fuerza, una violencia FÍSICA, para que se CURVE.
> Eso nomás te dice que no lo puedes utilizar para un CUERPO HUMANO.
> 
> El cuerpo humano solo es CURVADO físicamente por un hecho* negativo*,
> FÍSICO: La vejez (con artritis, reumatismo, etc.) o por un dolor
> MORAL: "la pèrdida de toda su fortuna le CURVÓ sus espaldas y se hundió
> en la desesperación", pero JAMÁS por un *AMOR *(EL amor no se supone
> que sea algo *negativo* --al menos nunca al principio ¿verdad?) como en la
> frase que originó todo este intercambio.
> 
> Fíjate que en Castellano es igual que en Inglés, en Inglés tu dices (tratándose
> de una PERSONA) "He bent over" (él se inclinó) pero es imposible decir:
> "He curved over", nadie te entendería y suena ridiculísimo. Pues en Castellano
> también.
> Gracias por tu colaboración!
> Saludos, David



Gracias David.  Leí todos los mensajes que posteaste.


----------

